# 22lr Ammo?



## Mallardhead12

How much do you think one, (or you), would pay for a 525 count brick of 22lr? :laser:


----------



## Critter

Not what they are asking. I walked into a small gun shop the other day and the owner had 3 boxes of Federal 525 count rounds on his counter top. He wanted $149.00 for each of them. He told me that he had bought 5 boxes of them and sold two. Evidently he bought them on a auction site somewhere and was charged quite a bit for shipping. 

At the cost of 28 cents a round I reload some more .38's and forget about the .22lr.


----------



## sagebrush

$15.99 - $24.99 depending on brand


----------



## DallanC

I have a hard time paying more than $25 for a 550bulk pack (copper plated, hollow point). Sadly I really think those days are behind us... I doubt it will ever return to pre-run prices. 

Got me enough to last a couple years, if ammo returns to shelves and prices stabilize somewhat, I'll get a case at that point or two but as it is, I'll pass. Last time I even bought .22lr was back in Oct when I picked up a 350ct box of Remington as a Christmas present for my boy to go with a new .22LR we gave him for Christmas.

PS: Guy who works at Discount in orem told me yesterday they got in 500,000 .22LR but they are selling it for $50 per 550 bulk box. I laughed.


-DallanC


----------



## Fowlmouth

I doubt the dealers are paying any more for them then they were before all the hoarding started.
Call me old but I remember buying bricks in the 80's for $6 and the CCI stingers for $2 for a 50 pack. Anybody remember the Spitfires that came in the orange cans? (looked like a skoal can but bright orange) 100 packs for $1.79


----------



## Dunkem

I told a friend that I was looking to get some 22lr and he offered to sell me a brick of 550 for 55.00 dollars:!: I cant wait till next spring when he wants to borrow my garden tiller again. :heh:


----------



## sagebrush

Dunkem said:


> I told a friend that I was looking to get some 22lr and he offered to sell me a brick of 550 for 55.00 dollars:!: I cant wait till next spring when he wants to borrow my garden tiller again. :heh:


that is not a friend


----------



## Loke

sagebrush said:


> that is not a friend


Unless he paid $80 for it.


----------



## trclements

I got a box of 525 Remington last Wednesday morning at Sportsman's for $23. That is about the most I would pay.


----------



## waspocrew

I picked up two bricks from Al's in Logan a couple of months ago... I didn't have much 22 lr at the time, so I thought paying $32 a brick was worth it to me. I definitely wouldn't pay more than that though.


----------



## Bax*

I gotta say that I am so fed up with shooting anymore. Between ammo / component shortages and people saying gun owners and bad, its just getting to the point where its not worth it for me to go out and just shoot. I definitely wouldnt stop hunting, but its not worth just going out to shoot some targets lately :-x


----------



## reb8600

I have bought them 3 times in the last few weeks. Paid $21.99 plus tax for Remington 525 pack. I wont pay the high prices everyone else wants.


----------



## Huge29

Dunkem said:


> I told a friend that I was looking to get some 22lr and he offered to sell me a brick of 550 for 55.00 dollars:!: I cant wait till next spring when he wants to borrow my garden tiller again. :heh:


 sounds like you now have a price established for "borrowing."


----------



## Mallardhead12

Thanks Guys! I think I might just end up donating the shells in 50 packs to kids who need to pass Hunter Safety.


----------



## Mojo1

My family's gun shop in Ar got a shipment in last week. They were still around what we were paying back before the panic.

We are selling them for $22.50 a 550 pack, and we aren't making anything off them, figure we will make a little off the other stuff we sell with them. Gouging the shoes off folks just doesn't set too well with us.

Those stores charging double what they cost are douches!!


----------



## toasty

Mojo1 said:


> Those stores charging double what they cost are douches!!


At least they are selling ammo that people can buy. I don't like the higher prices, but fact of the matter is, if you need 22 lr shells you can get them thanks to higher prices. It is the incentive of profit that is bringing more shells into the area or encouraging people to give up some of their 22lr stash. I think a lot of guys would be thrilled if you brought a truckload of 22 shells to utah to sell for $30 a brick. You'd be gouging, but also doing a service for people who can't find 22 shells. I don't think that would make you a douche at all, in fact, that would make you very popular and well liked. The free market is working just fine and supply will catch up and prices will come down. Just look at what happened with AR15 mags, you couldn't find them 3 months ago and guys were asking $50 a mag. Now I can walk into Cal Ranch and get hundreds of 30rd mags for $14.


----------



## Dunkem

toasty said:


> At least they are selling ammo that people can buy. I don't like the higher prices, but fact of the matter is, if you need 22 lr shells you can get them thanks to higher prices. It is the incentive of profit that is bringing more shells into the area or encouraging people to give up some of their 22lr stash. I think a lot of guys would be thrilled if you brought a truckload of 22 shells to utah to sell for $30 a brick. You'd be gouging, but also doing a service for people who can't find 22 shells. I don't think that would make you a douche at all, in fact, that would make you very popular and well liked. The free market is working just fine and supply will catch up and prices will come down. Just look at what happened with AR15 mags, you couldn't find them 3 months ago and guys were asking $50 a mag. Now I can walk into Cal Ranch and get hundreds of 30rd mags for $14.


 at the moment I would pay 30.00 for a brick!Beats 55.00:!:


----------



## Fowlmouth

The gun stores that have been raising prices on .22 ammo ($50 a 525 pack) won't be getting anymore business from me. How is it that Cal Ranch still sells the same .22 shells for $23 and other businesses jack theirs up? They are not paying anymore for them then anyone else. These stores lost my future business..............;-)


----------



## DallanC

Fowlmouth said:


> The gun stores that have been raising prices on .22 ammo ($50 a 525 pack) won't be getting anymore business from me. How is it that Cal Ranch still sells the same .22 shells for $23 and other businesses jack theirs up? They are not paying anymore for them then anyone else. These stores lost my future business..............;-)


Talked to a guy at calranch and he said some distributors have raised their prices forcing stores to raise theirs... atm he said their distributor hadnt jacked their prices up... yet.

-DallanC


----------



## havnfun

OK, So I know this is the million dollar question. Any tips on getting some .22lr.?? I have some but my son is about take hunters safety and I would like to pick up some more.


----------



## Critter

havnfun said:


> OK, So I know this is the million dollar question. Any tips on getting some .22lr.?? I have some but my son is about take hunters safety and I would like to pick up some more.


If you can't find any locally or know someone that will let you have any Cheaper Than Dirt has some in stock but it is pricy.


----------



## havnfun

FYI, I went to Sportsman's last Fri. morning, waited in line for a hour and got 300 rds for $8.00 per hundred.


----------



## Mavis13

$8.00 per hundred????uke:


----------



## Al Hansen

A couple of weeks I picked up a 500 rnd. brick for $41.00. That included the tax. I'll let it go to any one with kids going to hunter safety for what I paid for it.


----------



## DallanC

Alot cheaper than $199 per 500. -O,-

http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/product/AMM-0552

-DallanC


----------



## Huge29

I bought my son's Hunter Education voucher from Wal-Mart and they had some of the 100 22 packs saved just for those taking the class. Certainly no bargain at $8m but better than none. The counter guy indicated that their price on the 555 pack was only $24.67, so not the $35 I have heard thrown around. However, the availability is still quite scarce. FWIW.


----------



## jungle

Al Hansen said:


> A couple of weeks I picked up a 500 rnd. brick for $41.00. That included the tax. I'll let it go to any one with kids going to hunter safety for what I paid for it.


Time to step up. I have been donating .22 ammo to Scouts and Hunter Safety and will continue to do so. I hope everyone else on here will do the same.

Its good PR for our sport now and into the future.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

jungle said:


> Time to step up. I have been donating .22 ammo to Scouts and Hunter Safety and will continue to do so. I hope everyone else on here will do the same.
> 
> Its good PR for our sport now and into the future.


It would also be good PR to stop this mass purchasing and hoarding of it. Bricks are up to $100 a peace online where they're available and every ounce of it that hits the shelf or cyber world at normal price is grabbed up in less than an hour. Places that take backorders are even backed up as far as December on 22 ammo now and those are just inaccurate guesstimates. I've been able to get a couple 100 round boxes but it's not easy. Donations will be needed because it seems estimates that this would end by now were way off, it's gotten much worse. It will be a year or two I bet before .22 lr is back on the shelf. It's kind of unbelievable.


----------



## Al Hansen

Al Hansen said:


> A couple of weeks I picked up a 500 rnd. brick for $41.00. That included the tax. I'll let it go to any one with kids going to hunter safety for what I paid for it.


No longer available.


----------



## Afishnado

Or there's this 325 pack for $137.00. I dang near died laughing.

http://utahgunexchange.com/ads/22-lr-22lr-federal-325-pack-36-grain-hp-nitrogen-pack/


----------



## Critter

Afishnado said:


> Or there's this 325 pack for $137.00. I dang near died laughing.
> 
> http://utahgunexchange.com/ads/22-lr-22lr-federal-325-pack-36-grain-hp-nitrogen-pack/


I actually saw a small gunshop selling those Federal 325 packs for $149.00, and laughed at him. He said that he had to make some money off of them and that he had sold a couple of boxes already at that price and that if I wanted any of them I have better buy them.

A week later I found some on Natches Shooters Supply for $22.00 but with a limit of 2 boxes and I got free shipping with a coupon.


----------



## Huge29

Finally, some good news....Bax reports that he has found some bricks of 22lr. Right here locally, no need to pay shipping or have to wait. Gallenson's has some as of Tuesday afternoon. Did I forget to mention $65?


----------



## lifes short

I think the stores that limit the amount you can buy really helps this situation out. Scheels was selling bricks before Christmas $22.50 limit 1. I have no problem with this. But a store selling bricks for $65.00 will not see my dollars now or after the shortage. Just my 2 cents worth


----------



## Huge29

I went to look for myself, first bulk 22 I have seen in a year. Only $59.95, I stand corrected.


----------



## Bax*

Ammo manufacturers claim they have not increased their prices and that it is on the retailer side that you are seeing inflated prices.

If you dont like those prices, then STOP BUYING it! You are sending a message to those jerks that inflate prices that you are okay paying an over inflated mark-up each time you buy a $50.00 brick of bulk ammo. 

If everyone would stop going out and buying every brick they can find, and let them pile up at the store, you will see prices drop.

Take a lesson in economics in the mean time. Lower supply + high demand (although artificial) = high prices. Higher (unpurchased) supply + low demand = deflated prices. Good grief these ammo hoarding dipsharts need to use some self control and let the market regulate itself!


----------



## Loke

once the ammo hoarding dipsharts see that there is ammo on the shelf, they will slip out of panic mode and quit snatching it all up for themselves. Take my word for it, the retailers (at least the one that I work for) don't like the dipsharts any more than you do.


----------



## Bax*

He he "dipsharts" :mrgreen:

I bet guys like Loke want to jump over the counter like a spider monkey and tear their customer's faces off when they walk in asking for .22 ammo.

/**|**\\

Sit back, take a breath. And stop buying all the ammo you can get your hands on. Everything will smooth over if people would stop making ammo purchases a knee jerk reaction.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

Bax* said:


> He he "dipsharts" :mrgreen:
> 
> I bet guys like Loke want to jump over the counter like a spider monkey and tear their customer's faces off when they walk in asking for .22 ammo.
> 
> /**|**\\
> 
> Sit back, take a breath. And stop buying all the ammo you can get your hands on. Everything will smooth over if people would stop making ammo purchases a knee jerk reaction.


Let's hope so, I feel like it's gotten worse than better. Consumers are to blame for the shortage, suppliers are responsible for the rediculous prices along with the consumers that will pay for it, and manufactures are doing what they've always done producing ammo. In the end it is ourselves shooting ourself in the foot, ammo is in high demand , but not for good reason.


----------



## Huge29

/**|**\\


----------



## Fishrmn

Consumers are responsible for the prices. If people wouldn't pay the ridiculous prices that the scalpers are charging, the price would go back to just about where it was before all of this started.

⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

http://www.natchezss.com/Ammo.cfm?contentID=productDetail&brand=FA&prodID=FA745&prodTitle=Federal

Here's some 525 packs $24.99 before shipping $43 after shipping. Kind of pricey with shipping but if you need some .


----------



## DallanC

" Currently Out of Stock,"


-DallanC


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

Well they were in stock for a half hour or so.


----------



## Bax*

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Well they were in stock for a half hour or so.


And then the insecure hoarder saw them and bought every box he could


----------



## DallanC

MFGs need to raise their prices until stock remains on shelves, then reduce prices down the road to get things moving again. The resellers will continue to resell things as long as the profit margin is so high. Double or triple your money for little effort? It wont stop any time soon. Reduce that profit margin from 200% to 10% and they will quickly loose interest in buying it all up for purposes of reselling. Some people currently have made a successful career out of reselling ammo.


-DallanC


----------



## Loke

DallanC said:


> MFGs need to raise their prices until stock remains on shelves, then reduce prices down the road to get things moving again. The resellers will continue to resell things as long as the profit margin is so high. Double or triple your money for little effort? It wont stop any time soon. Reduce that profit margin from 200% to 10% and they will quickly loose interest in buying it all up for purposes of reselling. Some people currently have made a successful career out of reselling ammo.
> 
> -DallanC


The retailers will get the blame for this, and everyone will raise hell on the forums about how unethical and greedy they are. Just go back a post or two, you will find it in this thread.


----------



## DallanC

Loke said:


> The retailers will get the blame for this, and everyone will raise hell on the forums about how unethical and greedy they are. Just go back a post or two, you will find it in this thread.


Yea its a good point, the resellers are just making too much money to stop though. Atm, the only way this will end is a insane over production of ammo and flood the market basically, which will affect Mfgs if they are over producing and suddenly sales come to a screeching halt.

I just don't see any real change to .22lr availability in stores for the next year. I refuse to contribute to the madness as well, the last time I bought 22lr is Oct of '12 when I picked up a Christmas gun for my boy, long before the run on ammo started.

-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob

I'm confused, *Bax*** and *Huge29* told me all the .22 ammo was in the basement of the White House.

.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

Here is some 50 round boxes of American Eagle, max quantity number is 10, and they are $2.49 a box, with $17 shipping no matter how many you buy. So basically $42.58 shipped to your address for a brick. I know it's hunters safety time trying to help out.

http://www.natchezss.com/product.cf...ce=pj&utm_medium=affiliate&utm_campaign=43737


----------



## DallanC

#1DEER 1-I said:


> I know it's hunters safety time trying to help out.


Yup good info, well done!

-DallanC


----------



## Critter

Natchezss Shooters Supply is just like any other retailer except they are mail order. What they have in stock at noon is quite likely to be out of stock a few hours later. But at least they tell you if it is in stock or not.


----------



## Springville Shooter

Loke said:


> The retailers will get the blame for this, and everyone will raise hell on the forums about how unethical and greedy they are. Just go back a post or two, you will find it in this thread.


Hey Loke,
I was at your store last week and there were two bricks of 22 on the shelf. I asked the friendly salesman if I could have one and he said they were out. When I pointed the boxes out to him, he looked surprised and told me that they were empty boxes. He quickly took them in the back. Seemed fishy but I'll take his word for it. --------SS


----------



## Loke

We haven't sold any cartons for quite a while. When we got in a few we would break them down and sell them by the box. The small amount of bulk packs we get in have been reserved for gun sales. Kind of hard to sell a gun if we didn't keep a little bit on hand for a new gun buyer. Things seem to be getting better. Be patient, and stop the panic buying. That is what is causing the short supplies.


----------



## lifes short

DallanC said:


> MFGs need to raise their prices until stock remains on shelves, then reduce prices down the road to get things moving again. The resellers will continue to resell things as long as the profit margin is so high. Double or triple your money for little effort? It wont stop any time soon. Reduce that profit margin from 200% to 10% and they will quickly loose interest in buying it all up for purposes of reselling. Some people currently have made a successful career out of reselling ammo.
> 
> -DallanC


 I think it is bad business for a manufacturer, or a retailer to double their prices in a shortage. I think limiting purchases to slow down hoarding or reselling is the way to go. When I see one retailer selling 525 ct boxes for $22.95 with a limit of 1 and another retailer selling the same thing for $49.95 no limit there is no dought in my mind which retailer I am going to support. It would be the same thing for a manufacturer, if brand A doubled their prices during a shortage I would remember to not to support them when the shortage ends and prices return to normal.

If any other of you are old enough to remember the Teton Dam Disaster their was a grocer that decided it would be an oppurtunity to raise his profit margin(screw his customers) right after the collapse. People had no other choice, the roads to his competition were out. His customers remembered how they were treated during those tough times and as soon as things returned to normal he was out of business. People remember retailers that try to help customers during a shortage and those that double their profit margin.

I feel the same way about resellers, merchants or manufacturers that take advantage.

Loke I agree that retailers would get the blame if manufacturers doubled their prices. But in turn I have only seen Retailers that have doubled their prices get any blame, they earned it. Just like a retailer will earn return business if he is honest with his customers and tries to take care of them. I feel you hit it on the head when you said be patient it will get better. I know it is frustrating when you see product you sell for $23.00 on KSL for $50.00 but that is the bad few you try to stop with limits. The vast majority are people are just wanting to shoot. Make the same honest mark up you made before the shortage and try to help your real customers you will be rewarded in the long run. The retailers that 4 times their markups and take advantage should also be rewarded the same way the people in Idaho rewarded that grocer.


----------



## DallanC

I would agree with you but there are one heck of alot of "employees" of stores like walmart buying cases of ammo for themselves or friends when it comes in and the average joe never has a shot at it. This will continue as long as the profit margin is so great.


-DallanC


----------



## lifes short

Dallan you are right but as long as people are paying those prices it will be hard to stop. But I also feel it will hit a saturation point just like primers have and powder is starting to now, at least I hope. Primers were up in th $40+ range recently and now I am seeing them in the low $20+shipping. A year ago before the shortage we were landing SR primers with hazardous and shipping fore $18.00/1000. A group of us get together and fill the max poundage we can per hazardous ship charge I believe about 35,0000 primers can ship for each charge this was when to stock up. When this is over and shelfs are full of .22 shells is when smart people will fill their stash. Anyone filling their stash at $50 a carton is not very bright and that is what we are experiencing now. It will end, until then lets go to the range and burn up some reloads.


----------



## Bax*

wyogoob said:


> I'm confused, *Bax*** and *Huge29* told me all the .22 ammo was in the basement of the White House.


Shhhh... they might hear you :tinfoil3:


----------



## DallanC

lifes short said:


> When this is over and shelfs are full of .22 shells is when smart people will fill their stash.


+1,000,000

I refuse to contribute to the shortage. I have more than enough to last me until the "drought" ends. Once cases of cheap ammo is back in stock, I will pick up a couple cases and it should last me the remainder of my life.

I remember sitting at Cabelas a few days before the shooting and the chaos started waiting for a BG check to complete on a pistol. They had a pallet of .22lr sitting there. I had a nagging feeling to buy a case then but unfortunately I didn't.

-DallanC


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

Yes, I've got to give it to Cabelas, they make them available online, haven't raised the price, and don't try to rape you with shipping to make money. The 1 limit thing sucks a lot of times but at least Cabelas has remained consistent.


----------



## Afishnado

I will never forgive or forget the retailers that have been and continue to screw people over. Cheaper Than dirt, discount guns and ammo, Gallensons, just to name a few. There's no way in Gods green earth I'll ever do business with them again.


----------



## Huge29

I was at Doug's last night and they were selling 100 Remington packs for $9 and only for those paying to go to the range or those buying a firearm. Same deal with Wal-mart, only for those buying hunter ed vouchers. 
Having studied a little about bidness and such I am very curious to understand this whole phenomenon. I spoke with the reloading guy at Gallenson's yesterday and he said that they haven't had a single grain of powder come in in over two months. I dont doubt it as their inventory hasn't changed in the ten trips I have made in there in about two months. Sportsmans counter guy said the same thing on Wednesday. So, how does Gallenson's go about getting 20 bulk cases? I have to wonder if they didn't pay a premium to get that in stock, pure speculation, of course. I have a hard time feeling too badly about that. At least someone who is very desperate can get some and the per round price is nearly identical to that of Doug's and Wal-mart, although the quality is allegedly different, I dunno.


----------



## LostLouisianian

The sportsmans counter guy lied to you. I'm in there 2-4 times a week on my lunch hour because I work nearby. They've been getting powder regularly and in the last 3-4 months they're getting more than say 6-7 months ago. I've gone in there on delivery day and seen carts full of powder to go on the shelf.


----------



## Afishnado

There is good news that came from the SHOT show. It shouldn't be long before many many new companies are putting out their own .22lr ammo.


----------



## outdoorser

Maybe I'll just go around buying hunters ed certificates of registration just so i can buy .22 ammo


----------



## longbow

If worse comes to worse, I still have this available. UWN members get 10% off. Chuck.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

Here you go guys, $18 shipping minimum, make it worth it.

http://www.natchezss.com/product.cf...ce=pj&utm_medium=affiliate&utm_campaign=43737

http://www.natchezss.com/Ammo.cfm?c...ce=pj&utm_medium=affiliate&utm_campaign=43737

http://www.natchezss.com/Ammo.cfm?c...ce=pj&utm_medium=affiliate&utm_campaign=43737


----------



## Critter

Better hurry the last one listed is already out of stock.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Shoo...tsrc=AFF&avad=55963_b5d6dfc1&WT.mc_id=al41227

Here's some more


----------



## Packfish

Earlier I had said I found some bricks of 22's I had forgot about that were something like $8.59 a brick- last night moving a room around I had to take some books off the shelf- the bookends were old tobacco cans that I had put a brick in each one for weight that I had forgot that they were inside.


----------



## Huge29

I went by SW today, apparently they no longer have shipments of ammo every Wednesday, this week it was Tuesday and they got 30 bricks and all were gone within ten minutes of opening, I forgot to ask the price. They actually had about 4 kinds of powder too, total of about 8 lbs.


----------



## KineKilla

Huge29 said:


> I went by SW today, apparently they no longer have shipments of ammo every Wednesday, this week it was Tuesday and they got 30 bricks and all were gone within ten minutes of opening, I forgot to ask the price. They actually had about 4 kinds of powder too, total of about 8 lbs.


So, we should expect to see around 30 bricks for sale on ksl and UGE by this afternoon? And for only double the retail cost?


----------



## Wind In His Hair

^^^No kidding! That's the sad truth.


----------



## Huge29

KineKilla said:


> So, we should expect to see around 30 bricks for sale on ksl and UGE by this afternoon? And for only double the retail cost?


Yeah, but 10% off for forum members. That is the million dollar question, I suspect that there is a handful of guys who do the hoarding, how else would all 30 be gone in ten minutes at 9 am on a weekday? Clearly, the liberals who don't work are anti gun, so who else can go do that? It still doesn't add up to me?


----------



## bowgy

Hurst in Cedar City got 3 bricks in today, they were limiting it to 3 boxes per customer at $6.00 a box of 50. I picked up some .380 and when I left there were only 2 boxes of the .22 lr left.


----------



## DallanC

There is an estate sale in Orem tomorrow with several thousand 22lr, saw the ad on ksl

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=28556020&cat=&lpid=5&search=ar15&ad_cid=1

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=389&ssid=28556020&page=7#3

-DallanC


----------



## bowgy

Cabela's has some under the gun counter but only selling it to those that buy .22 firearms, and only 2 boxes.


----------



## brookieguy1

The way prices on ammo are headed, the new ads will read something like this:

"Free .22 pistol with purchase of one carton of .22 long rifle ammunition."


----------



## Springville Shooter

Sportsmans in Provo had a bunch of 325 packs this week. I almost bought one but decided not to. I hope someone else is having fun shooting and doesn't buy the resale crapola online. I thought the guy behind the counter was going to faint when I told him that I didn't need any 22. I hope there comes a time when they can't give the stuff away. Then I will stock back up. Kind of like 223 right now.--------SS


----------



## DallanC

Springville Shooter said:


> Then I will stock back up. Kind of like 223 right now.--------SS


I like how you think  Its my plan as well for.

-DallanC


----------



## Frisco Pete

I wonder how many hoarders and flippers have this Winchester .22 ammo that has been recalled?

Can you imagine shipping 5000 or 10,000 rounds of the stuff back to Winchester?

Or what if they miss the recall notice and several years from now go out shooting with their stash?

It's also something to watch out for if you decide to buy Winchester .22 ammo from a private person.

It seems like every time the is a .22 shortage, the factories go nuts trying to meet the demand and QC goes out the window.
Last time it was Remington Golden Bullet stuff in my experience. Before the 2008 crisis is seemed to be reliable plinking ammo. Afterwards when it re-appeared I had a lot of non-fires in several guns that had no problem before with it. Spotty primer distribution in the rim I suppose.



> *PRODUCT RECALL OF WINCHESTER 22 LONG RIFLE RIMFIRE AMMUNITION*
> 
> 1/28/2014
> 
> Olin Corporation, through its Winchester Division, is recalling two (2) lots of M*22™ 22 Long Rifle 40 Grain Black Copper Plated Round Nose rimfire ammunition.
> 
> Symbol Number: S22LRT
> Lot Numbers: GD42L and GD52L
> Winchester has determined the above lots of 22 Long Rifle rimfire ammunition may contain double powder charges. Ammunition with double powder charges may subject the shooter or bystanders to a risk of serious personal injury and/or death, or cause firearm damage, rendering the firearm inoperable.


----------



## colorcountrygunner

bowgy said:


> Hurst in Cedar City got 3 bricks in today, they were limiting it to 3 boxes per customer at $6.00 a box of 50. I picked up some .380 and when I left there were only 2 boxes of the .22 lr left.


Boxes of 50 for $6 eh? That really disappoints me to read that. I always liked doing business with Hurst's, but knowing that they are out to screw us on the ammo shortage along with everyone else leaves a bad taste in my mouth. Cedar Post Pawn shop was advertising on their sign that they had .22lr in stock. I figured the price that they were asking for them would disgust me but I went in and checked anyway. They were selling boxes of 50 for the modest price of $8. I shared some second-hand taco bell with them, then walked out the door.


----------



## hondodawg

colorcountrygunner said:


> Boxes of 50 for $6 eh? That really disappoints me to read that. I always liked doing business with Hurst's, but knowing that they are out to screw us on the ammo shortage along with everyone else leaves a bad taste in my mouth. Cedar Post Pawn shop was advertising on their sign that they had .22lr in stock. I figured the price that they were asking for them would disgust me but I went in and checked anyway. They were selling boxes of 50 for the modest price of $8. I shared some second-hand taco bell with them, then walked out the door.


That same box was for $5.99 online with Cabalas with one box limit
The brand was Norma Tac 22LR 
Looks like Cabalas is screwing everyone else also. 
BTW they did get Armscor 22LR but sold 500 boxes at $2.79 each with a three box limit.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

hondodawg said:


> That same box was for $5.99 online with Cabalas with one box limit
> The brand was Norma Tac 22LR
> Looks like Cabalas is screwing everyone else also.
> BTW they did get Armscor 22LR but sold 500 boxes at $2.79 each with a three box limit.


Cabelas is not screwing anyone, especially if you can get free store pick up. I have to ship so that's where it gets a little more expensive with them. I have picked up a few bricks from Cabelas in the last few weeks that were all around $20-$23 a brick. Cabelas is the only place I will continue to support. Those Norma Tac, are considered higher grade .22 ammo, and they have always cost that much, they are a more expensive bullet. I picked up a thunderbolt brick from Cabelas fro $22, a Federal brick for $23, and a Remington Golden brick for $23.


----------

